# Delrin - where do I go to get something made?



## KDOG3 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a couple of ideas for some accessories made from Delrin but who works with that stuff? Is there a producer I can contact about it?


----------



## Atlascycle (Feb 21, 2010)

PM me some more information and I can probably help you out.

Jason


----------



## chew socks (Feb 26, 2010)

haha, sorry to keep following up your posts atlascycle.

if its machining delrin your talking about, any machinist should be able to.


----------



## will (Feb 26, 2010)

Delrin can be purchased from www.smallparts.com. I made a few Magician's wands using Delrin for the tips. It is easy to machine on a lathe. 

The one 'problem' is attaching it to something else. It does not glue with regular glues available to most of us. I am pretty sure there are glues available. I held the tips on with a 2 inch sheet metal screw that I removed the head from.

The tips on the wands here are Black Delrin, White Delrin, Aluminum, and Brass.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Wands are magical, you can't just make them out of stuff!


----------



## ejot (Feb 27, 2010)

will said:


> Delrin can be purchased from www.smallparts.com.



Don't want to turn this into a vendor review, but since you brought it up, I'm curious why you suggest SmallParts? McMaster, for example, has a far greater Delrin selection at typically ~1/2 the price, cuts to length, and my orders always arrive overnight using standard shipping. 

IMO, SmallParts = overpriced stuff; slow, overpriced shipping; and really rude, unhelpful customer service. I don't have any stake in recommending or disparaging either company, but shop @ SP only when it's absolutely the only place I can find something. 

There are glues for untreated Delrin but they are expensive and in my experience not all that effective. It's probably better to save the headache and find another suitable material for anything that must be bonded.


----------



## will (Feb 27, 2010)

ejot said:


> Don't want to turn this into a vendor review, but since you brought it up, I'm curious why you suggest SmallParts?




I have used Small Parts in the past for things other that round stock, like nylon bushings, small bearings, nylon screws and nuts, certain types of tubing. I only suggested SP because they have delrin. I have not had any problems with any of my orders. I should point out that I do very, very little business with them. 

If there are other places that sell delrin - I would get the material there if it is less expensive.

Thanks for name of another supplier, next time I order - I will check them out first.


----------



## Simon520 (Mar 1, 2010)

Aircraft Spruce has Delrin as well.

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/delrinrod.php


----------

